#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος φορολογικών και αμοιβές σε άδεια ανέγερσης

## Athan

Στν φορολογικό έλεγχο, ο ελεγκτής μου ζήτησε να παρουσιάσω τις αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ 44.

Μέχρι τώρα τις παρουσίαζα με ΕΤΑ115 και στο ΤΕΕ και στην πολεοδομία.

Τελικά όσον αφορά την πολεοδομία ποιό είναι το σωστό;

Δηλαδή συντάσσουμε τη μελέτη των αμοιβών, το σεντόνι για τον έλεγχο των φορολογικών με ΕΤΑ 44 ή 115;
Στην 1η περίπτωση τι ισχύει για την κατάθεση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μηχανικού, την ΑΠΥ και το ΦΕΜ;

----------


## Xάρης

Οι εισφορές 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ (παρακρατείται αυτόματα από την ΕΤΕ), 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ΦΕΜ (4%-τοπογραφικά ή 10%-λοιπές μελέτες/επιβλέψεις), ο ΦΠΑ και το ποσό που αναγράφεται στις ΑΠΥ, υπολογίζονται επί των νομίμων ελαχίστων αμοιβών. Κι αυτές υπολογίζονται από το ΤΕΕ με *ΕΤΑ=115¤*.

Οι λοιποί φόροι πχ ΚΗ' υπολογίζονται με *ΕΤΑ=44¤*. Αυτό το δέχονται οι πολεοδομίες. Δεν είναι όμως λάθος να υπολογίσουμε τα πάντα με ΕΤΑ=115¤ που είναι το δυσμενέστερο. Ποιος δημόσιος υπάλληλος λέει όχι σε περισσότερους φόρους να ενημερώσουμε τον υπουργό! :Χαρούμενος:

----------

Theo

----------


## Athan

OK! Σε ευχαριστώ. Λύθηκε το σκέλος της απορίας μου που αφορούσε ΑΠΥ, ΦΕΜ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. (Σωστά τα έκανα έως τώρα!)

Επειδή μάλλον δεν έγινα κατανοητός, θα ξαναδιατυπώσω το ερώτημά μου:

Έχω υποβάλει τη μελέτη των αμοιβώνκαι το σεντόνι με ΕΤΑ 44 όσον αφορά τις κρατήσεις και τον προϋπολογισμό του έργου, αλλά με ΕΤΑ 115 όσον αφορά τις αμοιβές των μηχανικών.

Ο ελεγκτής θέλει στα σχετικά έγγραφα να παρουσιάζονται *και οι αμοιβές* με ΕΤΑ 44.
Εχει δίκιο; 

Εφόσον έχω πληρωθεί με ΕΤΑ 115 πρέπει δηλαδή να παρουσιάζω στην πολεοδομία τις αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ 44;

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι προφανές ότι οι αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ=115 είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερες των αμοιβών με ΕΤΑ=44. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εμφανίζεται και το έντυπο των αμοιβών με ΕΤΑ=44. Μόνο ο προϋπολογισμός με ΕΤΑ=44 γιατί μ' αυτόν θα υπολογιστούν κάποιες εισφορές (ΚΗ' κ.λπ.). 

Σε τελική ανάλυση ο ελεγκτής:
α) θα βάλει στο πρόγραμμα αμοιβών της πολεοδομίας τα τμ κάθε επιφάνειας και τις σχετικές προσαυξήσεις λόγω πχ προσθήκης εκτός έδρας κ.λπ., 
β) θα υπολογίσει τις ελάχιστες αμοιβές και
γ) θα ελέγξει αν έχουν πληρωθεί αυτές οι αμοιβές από τα έντυπα της ΕΤΕ.

----------


## Athan

OK! 
Επομένως θα του παρουσιάσω και τις αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ 44 (αφού έτσι τις θέλει)!

Πάντως η συνήθης τακτική είναι να τις παρουσιάζουμε με ΕΤΑ115 και στα έντυπα της πολεοδομίας. Ετσι δεν είναι;

Χάρη, σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση και ουσιαστική σου απάντηση!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Νομίζω πως υπάρχει εγκύκλιος προς τις πολεοδομίες που απαιτεί να ελέγχονται οι αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ 115.

----------


## majakoulas

Όχι, στην πολεοδομία τα πάντα εμφανίζονται με 44¤.
Το 115¤ δεν εμφανίζεται πουθενά, ούτε καν στο τεύχος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ.
Επομένως ο υπολογισμός με 115¤ είναι μόνο για σένα για να ελέγξεις τι σου βγάζει το ΤΕΕ, άλλωστε το 115¤ δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πλην μιας απόφασης του ΤΕΕ για το πως ελέγχει τις αμοιβές των μελών του.
Όλα τα επίσημα έγγραφα επιμένουν στα 44¤, άρα η Πολεοδομία, και οποιοσδήποτε κρατικός φορέας, μόνο το 44¤ πρέπει να βλέπει.
Υπολογίζεις με 44¤, βάζεις αμοιβή περισσότερη από την ελάχιστη, οπότε για αυτόν όλα μια χαρά.
Πρακτικά βέβαια, δεν κοιτάνε καν πλέον τις αμοιβές σου, είναι σίγουροι ότι είναι παραπάνω, αν και τυπικά πρέπει να ελέγχουν αν ταυτίζονται τα m² της αδείας με αυτά που έβαλες στο ΤΕΕ, και αν στο ΤΕΕ έχουν μπει το σύνολο των μελετών που κατατέθηκαν.

----------


## howard_roark

στην πολεοδομία κι εμενα μου τα κανουν ολα με 44 ¤. τα παιρνω αυτα, περναω τα αντιστοιχα στο ΤΕΕ που υπολογιζει με 115¤ τις αμοιβες μου και των συνεργατων, και πληρωνω αμοιβες με 115 (και τα ΦΕΜ) και ολα τα αλλα για δημους, ΔΟΥ, ΙΚΑ κλπ οπως τα πηρα απο πολεοδομια.

δεν ξερω καν με σιγουρια αν ειναι σωστο και νομιμο αυτο που κανουμε. Χαζο ειναι παντως σιγουρα να κυκλοφορουμε με 2 διαφορετικες αναλυσεις για το ιδιο θεμα και βεβαια προκαλει και πονηρες σκεψεις στους πελατες αφου πολλοι, μετα απο κουβεντες με πονηρουληδες συναδελφους-αρπαχτικα, μου ζητανε να πληρωσουν και τις αμοιβες με το 44¤, δηλαδη να παρω τα του ΤΕΕ, να κρατησω το φορο και να επιστρεψω τη διαφορα. 

Και μετα σκεφτομαι "εγω φταιω που για να σας γλυτωσω ΙΚΑ κλπ δεν σας πηγα ολα με 115 να τελειωνουμε"

----------


## Xάρης

Για μια ακόμη φορά κάθε πολεοδομία έχει τη δική της πολιτική.
Στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης ζητούν το έγγραφο του ΤΕΕ (pdf) με τον υπολογισμό των αμοιβών. 
Υπάρχει *εγκύκλιος* που υποχρεώνει τις πολεοδομίες να ελέγχουν αν τα τετραγωνικά μέτρα είναι αυτά που δηλώθηκαν στο ΤΕΕ.

----------


## Athan

Kαι εγώ θεωρώ σωστότερο οι αμοιβές να παρουσιάζονται με ΕΤΑ115. Ποιός ο λόγος άλλωστε να τυπώνουμε νουμερα σε χαρτιά χωρίς αντίκρυσμα;

Αλλά αν έτσι τα θέλουνε (1 βήμα προ της έκδοσης της αδείας) τι να κάνουμε;



Να θέσω και ένα άλλο ερώτημα:
Στην ίδια άδεια έχω απαλλαγή από την αμοιβή μου.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή πρέπει να πληρώσω ΤΣΜΕΔΕ μηχανικού; (βγαίνει ένα σεβαστό ποσό)
Ο ελεγκτής μου τη ζήτησε!
Η εισφορά αυτή δεν είναι ποσοστό της αμοιβής (*που δεν λαμβάνω!);*

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι ακόμα και όταν έχεις απαλλαγή:
α) πληρώνεις ΤΕΕ (2%) το οποίο το πληρώνεις στο ΤΕΕ καθότι δεν κατατίθεται αμοιβή στην ΕΤΕ για να παρακρατηθεί από εκεί,
β) πληρώνεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3%) στην ΕΤΕ βάσει της "θεωρητικής" ελάχιστης αμοιβής σου,
γ) πληρώνεις αντί για ΦΕΜ (4% ή 10%) ένα 15%.

Με επιφύλαξη τα παραπάνω.

----------


## Athan

Nαι στο ΤΕΕ πληρώνεις επί τόπου.

Για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν ξέρω αυτό είναι άλλωστε και το ερώτημά μου. (Απλά μου φαίνεται περίεργο μην έχοντας λάβει αμοιβή να πρέπει να πληρώσεις ΤΣΜΕΔΕ!).

Από το ΦΕΜ απαλλάσεσαι εφόσον έχεις κάνει "άτυπη δωρεά" στην ΔΟΥ. Αυτή νομίζω είναι και η ουσία της απαλλαγής.

----------


## Xάρης

ΤΕΕ γιατί να πληρώνεις; Το ίδιο και για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Για τον φόρο είσαι σίγουρος; Απαλλάσσεσαι του ΦΕΜ και κάθε άλλου φόρου;

----------


## Athan

Πάντως ΦΕΜ δεν μου ζήτησε ούτε  ο ελεγκτής των φορολογικών.
Αλλά και πάλι γιατί να φορολογηθείς όταν δεν λαμβάνεις αμοιβή;

Τώρα για άλλους φόρους. να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω!

----------


## Xάρης

ΦΕΜ ορθώς δεν σου ζήτησε.
Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που πληρώνεις φόρο 15%.
Δες αναλυτικά στο βιβλίο της Μπόσκου.

----------

Athan

----------


## anka

ΦΕΜ --> μηδενικό αν έχεις κάνει άτυπη δωρεά σε συγγενή κλπ
       --> απαλλαγή αν η άδεια βγαίνει σε δικό σου ακίνητο (μόνο 1 φορά)

ΤΕΕ πληρώνεις σίγουρα

ΤΣΜΕΔΕ νομίζω πως ναι, θα το δω και θα σου πω στα σίγουρα

----------


## Xάρης

Αν πληρώνεις ΤΕΕ που πληρώνεις πάντα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη πληρώνεις και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ;

----------


## Athan

Tελικά πλήρωσα κανονικά ΤΕΕ (επιτόπου) και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ-ΕΜΠ.
ΦΕΜ όχι. (αλλά μου ζητήθηκε να φέρω το σχετικό έντυπο σφραγισμένο από την εφορεία.

Αυτά για την περίπτωση άτυπης δωρεάς σε συγγενικό πρόσωπο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## majakoulas

> Στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης ζητούν το έγγραφο του ΤΕΕ (pdf) με τον υπολογισμό των αμοιβών.


Σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο του τεύχους του ΤΕΕ φαίνονται τα 115/m²?

----------

